# H:Blood Angel Army, Tomb Kings, Ret,Misc W:FW Marines\Pay-pal\1000pt 40k army



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

*H:Blood Angels,Gw Paints,Retribution,Vampires,?? Waypal\fow\??*

Im broke and out of work plus have a game room no longer due to Grandma moving in thus....Sale of stuff! If you want pictures ask!

Blood Angels,Most models on Resin bases!! (if you buy everything i will cut you a good deal, Mostly all built and painted!) 
------------- 
1 Dante, Converted with Winged jump pack-$15 
1 Mephiston-$10 
1 Leamartus-$10 
1 Chaplin-$10 
2 Sanguinary Preists-$20 
5 Assault Terminators-$30 
5 Normal Terminators-$30 
20 Tactical marines On Foot-$40 for 10 
20 Assault Marines on foot (Death Company)-$40 for 10 
3 Scout Bikers (primed black)-30 
6 Devistator Heavy Weapons-$20 (lascannon\plasma cannon\2 multimelta\missile) 

Tanks\Dreadnoughts 
---------- 
1 Predator-$20(Needs Sponsons, has autocannon turret) 
1 Predator-$30 Las-Cannon x3 
1 Predator-$35 Las-Cannon x3 (Fw Turret) 
1 Landraider Crusader 
1 Whirlwind(2nd Edition)-$20 
1 Furioso Dreadnought-$25 
1 Baal Predator (Flamers\Flamestorm)-$30 
1 Baal Predator (Assault Cannon\Heavy Bolters-$30 
3 Vindicators-$30 Each or all 3 for $80 
1 Droppod-$20 

Vampire Counts-$175 (all unpainted)
------------------------ 
1 Bare Metal Mannfred (Mounted) 
1 Wight King on Foot 
1 Wight King BSB 
1 Varghulf 
2 Black Coachs (missingparts) 
2 Mounted Vampires 
2 Corpsecarts(needs a bit of love) 
40 Skeletons with Spears 


Other 40k\Fantasy (Ask all are built though)
------------- 
1 Sargent Chronus (Just the Part for a tank) $5 
2 Forgeworld Titan TechPriests (new in bag) $15 EA 
1 Titan Tech Priest (from reaver titan kit) $10 
1 Malus Darkblade Mounted-$10 
1 Fw Winged Hive Tyrant-$50 
1 Finecast Wolf Lord with Frost Axe (no wolf)-$15 
10 Dark Eldar Wychs-$10 (need some love) 
1 Winged Metal Demon Prince-$25 (Thousand Sons) 
Huge\Giant Bitz box-$150 (take it all) 

All my Paints are now for sale since im done painting my current armys! 

GW paints (All are in pretty good condition and mostly 90% full) 
---------- 
Retail Price:375 
My Price: $125 Thats an amazing savings for all you wanting a new collection! 

43 Base Paints 
-------- 
Rotting Flesh 
Desert Yellow 
Bleached Bone 
Skull White 
Codex Grey 
Fortress Grey 
Kommando Khaki 
Elf Flesh 
Dwarf Flesh 
Vomit Brown 
Bestial Brown 
Snakebite Leather 
Graveyard Earth 
Vermin Brown 
Scorched Brown 
Golden Yellow 
Sunburst Yellow 
Bubonic Brown 
Red Gore 
Dark Flesh 
Scab Red 
Blood Red 
BLazing Orange x2 
Enchanted Blue x2 
Regal Blue 
Ultramarine blue 
Shadow Grey 
Hawk Turquoise x3 
Ice Blue 
Space Wolves Grey 
Gloss Varnish 
Liche Purple 
Chaos Black 
Catachan Green 
Dark Angels Green 
Goblin Green 
Scorpion Green 
Warlock Purple 
Camo Green 

4 Washes 
-------- 
Asurmen Blue 
Devlin Mud 
Thraka Green 
Leviathan Purple 


8 Metalics 
---------- 
Boltgun Metal x2 
Chainmail 
Mithril Silver 
Burnished Gold x2 
Dwarf Bronze 
Tin Bitz 

20 Foundations 
-------------- 
Fenris Grey 
Chardon Granite 
Astronomicon Grey 
Adeptus Battlegrey x2 
Mordian Blue 
Dheneb Stone 
Macharious Solar Orange 
Orkhide Shade 
Iyanden Darksun 
Tausept Ochre 
Mechhrite Red x2 
Necron Abyss 
Gretchin Green 
Calthan Brown 
Tallarn Flesh 
Knarloc Green 
Khemri Brown 
Hormagaunt Purple 

P3 Paints Throw in Free of Charge!!!! 
------------- 
Green Ink 
Blue Ink 
Red Ink 
Turquoise Ink 
Beaten Purple 
Jack Bone 
Menoth white base 
Iosan Green 
Meredius Blue 
Morrow White 
Menoth white Hghilight 
Pig Iron 
SKorne Red 
Frost Bite 
Cyngar Blue Base 
Cyngar BLue Highlight 
Trollblood Base 
Khador Red 
Gnarl's Green 
Thamar Black 

Retribution of Scyrah Army-$200 (painted Charcole black and red) 
--------------------------- 
Lord Arcanist Ossyan 
Pheonix Heavy Jack 
Discordia Heavy Jack 
10 Dawnguard Riflemen (With UA) 
10 Dawnguard Invictors (with UA) 
10 Mage Hunter's(With UA) 
10 Stormfall Archers 
5 House Shayle Battle Mages 
2 Arcanists 
Template Set Token Set 
Hardcover Retribution rulebook 
Hardcover Warmachine Wrath 

Things ill take in trade 
-----------------
Pay-Pal 
1:48 Scale MK:1 Spitfire & Hurricane 
Flames of War British Tanks
1 Eldar VoidStalker Battleship 
Fw Dragons 
1 Dark Eldar Ravager


----------



## Eydude1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey, none of the picture links seem to work for me, idk if its the same fo anyone else.

Maybe you should upload them to imgur.com or some similar site.


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Not working for me either


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Well crap thanks for pointing that out......if you want pictures toss me a PM........


----------



## bebe (Mar 5, 2008)

1 Mephiston-$10
1 Leamartus-$10 
1 Furioso Dreadnought-$25 
1 Droppod-$20 

Interested if you still have them.


----------

